

Please Feel Free to Take Our Content - byrneseyeview
http://www.businessinsider.com/our-excerpting-policy-2009-3

======
electromagnetic
Very misleading title. They're not saying take our content, they're saying
reference us however you want.

They even state in the article, that they've had a problem with someone taking
their RSS feed and uploading the entire thing to their own site. So it's
definitely not how the title here states it.

